# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  (HN) Tìm xưởng nhận cắt thép tấm

## Lamnguyen230890

Chào các cụ. Như tiêu đề hiện e đang tìm nơi nhận cắt thép tấm, nếu nhận phay và mài phẳng luôn thì càng tốt ạ. Trong khu vực quận Hoàng Mai-Hai bà trưng-Thanh Xuân có cụ nào nhận làm thì ới e qua số đt ở chữ ký hoặc gửi qua mail: lamnguyen230890@gmail.com ạ.
Cám ơn các cụ đã đọc tin !

----------


## linhdt1121

Cắt là cắt ntn, nếu cắt gió đá thông thường thì dọc cái đường tam trinh biết bao nhiêu hàng cắt bản mã, từ nhà ra đó chắc 5p mà ko chịu đi.

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## huyquynhbk

cái này hỏi bác Ngocanh ấy. bác ý biết địa chỉ cắt hơi phay mài phẳng luôn. giá <20k/kg

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Cắt là cắt ntn, nếu cắt gió đá thông thường thì dọc cái đường tam trinh biết bao nhiêu hàng cắt bản mã, từ nhà ra đó chắc 5p mà ko chịu đi.


Cắt xong e muốn phay mài lại vuông góc luôn anh ơi. Chớ vai máy cồng kềnh vác đi lếch thếch đến họ ko nhận thì mất công anh ạ

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Id của anh ý trên dđ là ngocanh luôn hả anh huy ơi

----------


## huyquynhbk

ngocanhld2802 bác nhé!

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Zzz. Mấy hôm mải việc quên ko rep cụ huyquynhbk. Cám ơn cụ nhiều ạ :d

----------


## suamaytinh5s

Sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 1 của công ty máy tính minh khánh xin gửi lời chúc tôt đẹp đến quý khách hàng
Với hệ thống dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng phổ biến và đa dạng như hiện nay, từ những công ty đến cửa hàng máy tính đều đưa ra dịch vụ sửa máy tính tại nhà. Theo thời đại công nghệ số mang những tiện ích nhất đến với khách hàng. Nay công ty máy tính minh khánh cũng hình thành và đem vào sử dụng loại hình dịch vụ nay, đa số loại hình kinh doanh dịch vụ tại nhà đòi hỏi cao về mặt kỷ thuật cũng như sự di chuyển nhanh chóng đến nơi cần sửa. Khi quý khách đến với dịch vụ sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 1 của minh khánh thì sẽ không phải chờ đợi lâu. Khi máy tinh, máy in, laptop, mực in, mạng của quý khách gặp phải sự cố thì quý khách chỉ cần nhấc điện thoại gọi vào số Hotline: 0935.730.530 sẽ được kỷ thuật viên nhận thông báo về lỗi, nếu lỗi nhẹ công cty minh khánh sẽ hỗ trợ qua mạng giúp quý khách, còn gặp phải sự cố khố thì kỷ thuật sẽ tiếp nhận và di chuyển thật nhanh đến tận nơi lam việc, chỗ làm, cơ quan của quý khách để xử lý.
Đối với công ty, cá nhân đã là khách hàng của máy tính minh khánh thì sẽ được  ưu tiên khắc phục sự cố trước, không như những dịch vụ của công ty hay cửa hàng khách ỷ lại là đã khách hàng của mình.

----------

